# Want to build a "log cabin type" barn out of telephone poles...any advice?



## rmcnallen1

Hi...i managed to get 60 35-40' long utility poles from our local electric coop...i have several options on how to use them...fence posts, uprights for a pole barn, etc....then i got to thinking that why couldn't i build a "log cabin type" barn using them? building a traditional "cabin" using the poles like logs and notching/pinning the corners, then come back and cut in/frame in my doors. then put 2 "wings" (probably 15-20 ft) on the sides to park trailers, etc. the area i want to put my barn is very rocky to almost solid limestone, so i'll have to have any holes drilled by a contractor with a rock drill.

anybody ever done this? any suggestions? any caveats? i am guessing that i will end up with a roughly 40ish foot x 60ish foot "interior structure"...i'd like to have the sides look just like the traditional "log cabin", then put a galvalume roof on it and the wings.

i'm not an engineer or architect by trade, but i've built a cabin out there and this will be my 2nd barn...my biggest concerns (in no particular order) ventilation for the barn (these are treated poles), anchoring the structure to the rocky ground, filling the gaps (or not) using "chinking" method, then finally the roof...prefab wood trusses? pipe trusses? gable or round roof?

any help/thoughts/suggestions/insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Randy McNallen

[email protected]


----------



## slowzuki

1. Lot of extra labour to build.

2. End up with a chinked log cabin.

3. If these are creosote treated you are hands on breathing touching nasty stuff. Some people suffer long term health effects and sensitivity from contact. Most sawmillers won't touch creosoted poles after their first job.

Why not use the poles in an efficient manner drilled in? They are worth about 100-150$ a piece here, sell a few to pay for the drilling.


----------



## rmcnallen1

Slowzuki....thank you for your thoughts...all very good points....in spite of the age of those poles and "looking dry", they do still have odor of creosote...very good idea on maybe selling off a few to pay help pay for the barn...thanks...


----------



## FarmerCline

If it were me I would use the poles for a pole barn.....if you want to enclose the barn run 2x6s between the telephone poles and put up metal sides.


----------



## DSLinc1017

I would vote for a pole barn.


----------



## bluefarmer

If you built it log cabin style, you would be asking yourself halfway through why did I do this the hard way!


----------



## rmcnallen1

thank you both...i think you are right...i am going to focus on just using them for a pole barn....


----------



## Hayman1

slowzuki said:


> 1. Lot of extra labour to build.
> 
> 2. End up with a chinked log cabin.
> 
> 3. If these are creosote treated you are hands on breathing touching nasty stuff. Some people suffer long term health effects and sensitivity from contact. Most sawmillers won't touch creosoted poles after their first job.
> 
> Why not use the poles in an efficient manner drilled in? They are worth about 100-150$ a piece here, sell a few to pay for the drilling.


All good points and you never have enough pole barn space, never ever. Around here, the power company won't even let you have or buy old poles due to the liability of the cresote and what you might do with the poles. I still have my part of a 5 gal pail just for emergencies on important posts.


----------



## deadmoose

What's the pail for.


----------



## Hayman1

It is a pail of original down to earth burn your skin and eyes cresote-the stuff you can't get anywhere anymore.


----------

